# Endangered Species (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

On the new Hauntcast we talked about Eli Roth's plan to make a huge, crazy mass destruction monster movie. Now, we have the title - "Endangered Species"

Read on for a bit more about this project:

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=24932


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Eli's usually more talk than anything else. I'm not saying this won't come about. But, why would anyone (I'm not saying you are, this is indicative of the press peeps who follow him) hang on his every word about future projects?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Update on this project, if anyone is interested:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19062


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Interview with Eli Roth where he talks about all his upcoming projects:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/interview/625


----------

